# Small Filing Buttons



## Rootpass (Jul 9, 2016)

Not a project but not sure if it's tooling?

I needed a 7/32" radius and the hole is 5/64" in the end of this arm for a G H Thomas project. A scriber from the "The model engineers workshop manual".
I turned the dia to 7/32" then turned part of it to 5/64" I parted off a 7/32" button with the 5/64" on it. About a 1/2" letter long. Then I drilled the stock still in the lathe 5/64" and parted off a thin washer.
I assembled them through the hole in my work piece and staked the 5/64" like a rivet.
I'll mill off the mushroomed side after I finish filing.


----------

